# Visa interview done! Next...?



## JustCricket (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello all

I can't figure out how to quickly link in my previous and only thread on this forum. I 'thanked' all the replies, hope I am not missing any other way to thank them than this too - Thank you for your replies!

So.. Things are moving too fast! My OH is the principal L1A applicant and we had the interview in London last week. We were quite stressed out, especially as I had just returned from the US the day before.

The interview went well - all in all it was a pleasant experience. A lot of toing and froing between kerbside checkin-like pre-checks, then security, then reception, then into the main hall. A lot of waiting, then to the allocated window where all documents were taken as were our family fingerprints (bar the under-15). Then payment to be made, then back to our seats again for interview. Interviewer asked some basic questions around job, location in USA for only 2-3 mins and asked us to go pay some more fees. It is all a blur! Anyway, returned to the same window after a while and he said we should expect the passports back within 5 working days and that he will issue the visa.

Still reeling, still not sunk in - crazy amount of work to do still, but... questions! so many questions still!

So if I may...

A. I have a job as a freelance/contractor in the UK that takes me to the US now and then. I am likely to have a role for me in the US if I move as my role is not of a fixed location. I am fortunate and also that I will be L2 hence eligible to work. The problem is around the EAD, I-765 that I need. As I understand it, I must have entered the US hence need to show my I-94 (I get that), EAD could take up to 90 days or you get a default interim EAD if my app is not returned within 90 days. QUESTION 1 - Can I not apply for my EAD and return back to the UK and carry on working and billing? QUESTION 2 - What is my and my employer's legal position if I want to carry on working for the company through the UK contract in the US while I am waiting for my EAD? I am not getting much help from them as this is my/my ltd co's 'problem'. But I have a supportive boss who has verbally assured me that they will hire me for the same role in the US. That means I am not a newbie hitting the US market brand new, which I have heard can be an issue.

B. Anyone any advice for what to do with your limited company in the UK and the funds within it? Defer withdrawals, make it dormant etc etc?

C. Has anyone kept some bills in their name in the UK for ease of identity/moving back to the UK some time? What about credit cards, bank accounts, mortgages - what do people tend to do? I don't want to be without credit in the US for long and need to travel a lot, so don't want to let go of my UK ones yet! We will likely rent out our house and convert our mortgage to a Buytolet. Bank accounts, all the family's except one will be dormant with a min balance. Any tips welcome.

That's all for now. Appreciate any replies and many thanks to all for such an excellent forum!


----------



## jas112 (Mar 2, 2016)

hi JustCricket,

not sure you will get this but i am more or less in the same position, i am in australia though..

would you care to share what you end up doing? in particular with you working in while waiting for the EAD? i am hoping to do the same -- go to America land and hand in my EAD application then back to australia and continue working till EAD is approved.. 

cheers
jas


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

In that case you will miss the biometrics appointment (the details of which will be mailed to you at your US address), and your application will be considered to have been abandoned.


----------

